# When you know you've lived in the midwest too long...



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

It's 25 degrees right now here, I'm outside in a sweatshirt, and I'm thinking it's really nice outside.

:beer:


----------



## PJ (Oct 1, 2002)

Just read in the Star Trib, down here in the concrete jungle, that is has been the coldest winter in seven years!


----------



## averyghg (Oct 16, 2006)

Chris Hustad said:


> It's 25 degrees right now here, I'm outside in a sweatshirt, and I'm thinking it's really nice outside.
> 
> :beer:


yeah when i went outside a little while ago i thought i should probably be mowing the lawn or something.


----------



## averyghg (Oct 16, 2006)

wow i just went outside again and its absolutely GORGEOUS!!!!!
I love when sping hits and it starts to warm up, its such a relief from the bitter coldness of the winter.
I even opened up my apt windows to let some of the clean crisp air in!!!


----------



## 870 XPRS (Mar 12, 2003)

Typical Bismarck weather.......you guys are out pontooning on the river all year long out in that paradise. I swear it never gets below 75 degrees out there and the sun is always shining.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Ya, 31 degrees now....we're having a heat wave!


----------



## MallardMayhem21 (Mar 8, 2006)

Going ice fishing this weekend and suppose to be in the 30's, Can't Wait!! The beer might not actually freeze before I can drink it for a change. :beer:


----------



## mrmcgee (Jan 21, 2008)

Come visit me in August!! Nothing beats a 100 degree day with 87% humidity! :******:

I love it when you step outside and you start dripping with sweat and can barely breathe! You go out to get the morning paper and have to take a machetee to cut through the thick air!

I'll take that over -40 winters anyday! I think they both suck!

I need to move to somewhere that has 85 degree summers and 30 degree winters. It has to at least get cold enough to kill the mosquitos!!


----------



## hunter121390 (Nov 7, 2006)

20's today and this weekend. heatwave. i had the apt windows open too letting in fresh air. and jeans and a sweatshirt are all i need. even when it was 10 below last night(only because i left my jacket at home before work)


----------



## Jungda99 (Nov 17, 2006)

The other morning I looked at the thermometer on the deck and it said 4...I thought to my self "guess I don't need a jacket today to start my truck today." Went outside no wind 4 degress I thought...what more can I ask for.

It is just weird how in the fall when it gets to be 40 you think it is really cold..come spring when its 40 you damn near turn the AC on.


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

This weekend its going to be in the 30-40, I'm going out to tan!


----------



## hunter121390 (Nov 7, 2006)

lol. i could tan now. clear skies really for the first time in, hmm, since october? idk. beautiful out. all of 10 degrees with nice bright sun


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

You poor things :wink:


----------



## hunter121390 (Nov 7, 2006)

ik right. you wanna go tanning too bobm?


----------



## MOB (Mar 10, 2005)

Where the hell has Al Gore been all winter, we could have used some global warming the last 2 months.

I'll take the cold over the heat and humidity any day, you can always put on a coat over your hoodie.


----------



## Norm70 (Aug 26, 2005)

I walked 4 blocks to the school today in a pullover and a stocking cap. Thought about wearing shorts for casual friday :wink:


----------



## Maverick (Mar 4, 2002)

While driving to work today, I decided to take off my shirt. Man it was nice out!


----------



## dakotashooter2 (Oct 31, 2003)

> Where the hell has Al Gore been all winter, we could have used some global warming the last 2 months.


Would have loved to have him here earlier this week, tied to a fencepost for a couple of days, in his burmuda shorts. I'm thinking it might of given him some insight. But most likely he would have just changed his tune to global cooling, wrote a book , made a documentary, got another Nobel prize and a few million more dollars. :eyeroll:


----------



## carp_killer (Nov 24, 2006)

well it was 35 here last i looked and we have been cutting trees all morning with just hoodies and sweatin to beat crazy except it was still a bit chilly at 6.30


----------



## TANATA (Oct 31, 2003)

I've been driving with my window down whenever it's above 0. Love this weather can't wait to go out snowmobiling tommorow in a sweathshirt.


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

Today was the first time we milked with only tshirts.


----------



## ay tee (Jun 11, 2007)

i have only put my coat on like twice all winter... being from northeast sd living in southeast wy as i am going to school.. there are people from down south who are freezing and i think its warm out when its 25... quite funny listening to people complain that it is cold here, i just tell them to go to sd sometime...


----------



## maple lake duck slayer (Sep 25, 2003)

I got sunburn on my face yesterday, at the perch contest on mille lacs, no lie. My face was red as hell, and of course I had the "sunglass" patch around my eyes and back to my ears. That sun is getting strong, its almost March.


----------



## Shu (Oct 21, 2003)

I hear ya! After 2 days of ice fishing I feel like I've been to Mexico. Man it's warm inside the house.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Inside the house??? This was a weekend to get outside the house. :beer:


----------



## jgat (Oct 27, 2006)

Ice fished all weekend without the shack, heater, or gloves. It was awesome!!!


----------



## Shu (Oct 21, 2003)

Chris Hustad said:


> Inside the house??? This was a weekend to get outside the house. :beer:


I mean inside the house tonight as I type!


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Shu said:


> Chris Hustad said:
> 
> 
> > Inside the house??? This was a weekend to get outside the house. :beer:
> ...


10-4 :wink:


----------



## coyote_buster (Mar 11, 2007)

Yesterday it was about 45 and I had the windows open and the airconditioner cranked up when I was scraping ice and snowpack off the driveway with the tractor. I got about half the driveway uncovered and scraped about 3inches of snowpack.


----------



## magnum44270 (Jul 20, 2007)

i love ice fishing with out a shirt on.!!......soak in the vitamin D


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Lived in the Midwest too long????????? Isn't that an oxymoron? Now if you had said the left coast or the east coast it's easy to tell if you have been living there too long. If your whiskers have grown 1/2 inch you have been there too long. If you car needs a third tank of gas you have been there too long. If the sun has risen four or five times you have been there too long, but you can't live in the Midwest too long.


----------



## magnum44270 (Jul 20, 2007)

plAINSMAN, YOU GOT THAT RIGHT!..I LOVE THE MIDWEST


----------

